# Spalted Poplar



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Spalted Poplar.....HOW LONG is TOO long.....well this is 5-6 yrs....NOT all of it survived as you can see here in this pic. Most of the sap rotted or got eaten...LOL...BUT there was some PRETTY internal wood full of spalt and ageing. I did have to trash a few logs in a chestnut oak. This is TOOOO long BUT I didn't waste it all. I sawed a total of 5...1 sp. poplar, 1 ash, 1 red oak, 2 chestnut oaks.

Here's the tease pic, I'll finish downloading pics from phone this week and update with sawn pics. I did get 5 - 8/4 slabs plus a couple 8/4 coffee table pieces.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*AWFUL UGLY on the outside BUT.....*

IF you like rustic....IT'S BEAUTIFUL on the inside!!!

Here's 2 pics until I get time to download the others.

Please enjoy!


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

I could make use of that! I am attempting a rocker out of rainbow poplar. Tn Tim do you have a YouTube channel or anything. Love your stuff, and I'm just down the road from you!


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

I could use that too. can u say coffee table....


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

No I don't have a You Tube channel. I only have my website to which I keep it up to date as I saw under the section "hot of the mill". Where's just down the road??? I'm at Gordonsville approx 50 miles east of Nashville on I-40.


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm in hermitage just east of nashville!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Yep, I grew up in donelson until I was 12.....A LOT has changed in 40 yrs down there... LOL!!! You nearer The Hermitage, percy Priest, Old Hickory, Donelson, Mt Juliet.?? I was more the North of I-40 and Stewarts Ferry edge of Donelson


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Guess Who Tim!

Nice Spalt!


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

Tim I am back behind nashville Shores on the Mt juliet/hermitage line. Currently trying to convince the wife to let me build a mill.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Aard said:


> Guess Who Tim!
> 
> Nice Spalt!


Thanks Aard, NICE to see you back!!!!!....whoops I spoke too soon, I got your email You couldn't log on again recently. I hope you/they get this fixed!!!AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

bmarshall9686 said:


> Tim I am back behind nashville Shores on the Mt juliet/hermitage line. Currently trying to convince the wife to let me build a mill.


I was just the other side of the dam...I remember when they built and filled the lake as a YOUNG kid. people grabbing the fish as they came up in all the backwater in the creeks being filled.....Old Hickory Blvd went straight on through then....all that was basic farm land/NO subdivisions and apts, NO Stewarts Ferry exit, the route for us was backroads via elm hill rd....WOW I'm getting a little OLDER...just a little.LOL!!!


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Tennessee Tim said:


> Thanks Aard, NICE to see you back!!!!!....whoops I spoke too soon, I got your email You couldn't log on again recently. I hope you/they get this fixed!!!AGAIN!!!!


is this Da Aardvark?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> is this Da Aardvark?


It will be him If they can get this log-in glich fixed. He set up a new account last night/morning and it worked fine and now it won't reopen.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Mid Ga..
Ayup. It is.

Been having sight issues and changed my name.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Aard said:


> Mid Ga..
> Ayup. It is.
> 
> Been having sight issues and changed my name.


I sure hope you are back for good, we have missed you.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WaHoo!!! He's back again!!! Welcome back again Aard!!


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

So far so good


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok, enough about me.
Get ta cutting, Tim!

Hope to head out yer way soon to do some swapping/bartering.
Still got the guitar coffee table for ya


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey....TWICE in a row!!! Way to go, maybe you got this whooped!!!
Shipped a burned poplar slab today!!!


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Yer killing me!
I'm coveting....(wait, that's not good)


----------

